# Russell Mill tonight at 6



## prophet0426 (Mar 29, 2012)

Some good crunchy NEMBA goodness!


----------



## awf170 (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes it is!  Wicked small (can cover everything in about 45 minutes) but every trail is so nice.  If somewhere had like 25 miles of these trails, plus longer downhills, it would be some of the best riding in the northeast.


----------



## prophet0426 (Apr 6, 2012)

awf170 said:


> Yes it is!  Wicked small (can cover everything in about 45 minutes) but every trail is so nice.  If somewhere had like 25 miles of these trails, plus longer downhills, it would be some of the best riding in the northeast.



Yeah Russell Mill itself is small, but ride a lot bigger then it actually is.  The thing to do thought ot add mileage is to link it up with Great Brook farm. If you link the two you can actually get upwards of 20 miles. The next thing that I am trying to figure out is hooking up Great Brook and Russell Mill to Billerica town forest to Landlocked forest.


----------

